# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Đây là thông số vừa được tiết lộ của vi xử lý Snapdragon 670

## doanhson91

Rò rỉ một vài thông số kỹ thuật của vi xử lý Snapdragon 670

Được biết, Qualcomm đang trong quá trình phát triển vi xử lý tầm trung Snapdragon 670, đây là một bản nâng cấp của Snapdragon 660 về việc hỗ trợ dung lượng RAM, tốc độ xung nhịp, độ phân giải màn hình...

>>> Xem thêm : Xiaomi Redmi note 4x chính hãng ,xiaomi mi 5x giá siêu tốt



Chuyên gia công nghệ Roland Quandt tiết lộ một vài thông số kỹ thuật của Snapdragon 670 bao gồm: Hỗ trợ tối đa 6 GB RAM chuẩn LPDDR4X, chip nhớ eMMC 5.1, màn hình độ phân giải WQHD (2560 x 1440), camera chính lên tới 22.6 MP và camera trước 13 MP.



>>> Xem thêm : Kịch độc Kyocera Urbano V01 - Màn Sarpphire, Chip S801, Pin 3000mAh giá 1.490K







Khả năng lớn Snapdragon 670 vẫn sử dụng lõi Kryo tương tự như Snapdragon 660 và dự kiến được sản xuất trên tiến trình 14nm. Rất có thể Snapdragon 670 sẽ được Qualcomm giới thiệu vào quý 1 năm 2018.



Nguồn: The Android Soul

----------

